# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Where is my map??

## Aisha

So I made a map and saved it and all that but why can't i see it?? Where is it?? When I click on the map I saved nothing happens??

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

You need to name and save a map.  I'm going to look at the database and see I can see what happened here.

Mark

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Go to your My Maps section on either the Map Wizard Page or the Map Center page and on the top left corner of the page is a section called "My Maps".

Your map is named Aisha and if you click on the link you'll see your map.

Let me know if you need any more help.  (Or if you can't find it!)

Mark 
Map Support Team

----------

